# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  EE UU quiere reinventar la nuclear con minirreactores fabricados en cadena

## ben-amar

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...95_676822.html
El plan de Washington, de 700 millones, busca diseñar un nuevo diseño atómico en una década
Rafael Méndez Madrid 21 ENE 2012 - 18:11 CET

Estados Unidos ha abierto un camino para tener listo en una década un nuevo tipo de reactores nucleares. El Departamento de Energía anunció el viernes que dará hasta 452 millones de dólares de ayudas públicas (350 millones de euros) en la próxima década para avanzar en el diseño de minirreactores nucleares modulables. Según el plan, el sector privado aportará la misma cantidad al proyecto.

La idea es construirlos en cadena en EE UU, exportarlos por barco en módulos a países que no necesiten centrales atómicas tan grandes como las actuales para montarlos allí. Al fabricarlos en serie y no en el lugar de destino, se reducen los costes y el tiempo de fabricación. Aunque faltan años hasta que se vea si cuaja, el plan demuestra el impulso de la Administración de Barack Obama a la energía nuclear.

El anuncio de Washington confirma el compromiso de la Administración para conseguir el liderazgo en las tecnologías bajas en carbono, según el comunicado del Departamento de Energía. La elección de América es clara: podemos desarrollar la siguiente generación de tecnología limpia, lo que ayudará a crear miles de empleos y oportunidades de exportación, o podemos esperar a que lo hagan otros, declara en la nota el premio Nobel y secretario de Energía, Steven Chu. El discurso, generalmente aplicado a las renovables, sirve en EE UU también para la tecnología nuclear.

José Emeterio Gutiérrez, director de Westinghouse-Toshiba para Europa del Sur, resume la idea: Se trata de conseguir un reactor nuclear modular, muy pequeño, muy compacto, cuyas partes se puedan transportar por barco. Si un reactor normal tiene unos 1.000 megavatios, estos tendrían unos 150 (ampliables).



El plan busca destinarlos a complejos industriales aislados, o grandes plantas de desalación, por ejemplo. En lugares de acceso remoto y gran demanda eléctrica o en países con redes eléctricas precarias que no soportarían grandes reactores nucleares. Este tipo de diseño no está pensado para los actuales mercados nucleares, principalmente China y otros emergentes, que necesitan enormes cantidades de electricidad.

Aunque al fabricar plantas grandes se consigue el efecto de la escala para abaratar el kilovatio-hora producido, en este caso la rebaja de costes se consigue con la fabricación en cadena y en una única planta, no en cada sitio. Gutiérrez explica que además el concepto incluye poder desmontarlo completamente una vez acabada la vida útil y llevárselo de vuelta para no dejar tecnología nuclear en lugares apartados.

Estados Unidos se da 10 años para tener este tipo de reactores diseñados y listos para funcionar. La inversión total del plan es de 904 millones de dólares (700 millones de euros), de las que la mitad sería dinero público. Para el primer año, el Departamento de Energía ha presupuestado 67 millones de dólares (51 millones de euros). Es a medio plazo, pero supone una idea nueva en una tecnología con pocas revoluciones en 40 años. Entre las principales compañías implicadas en el desarrollo están Westinghouse, Babcock y Nuscale, las tres estadounidenses. Westinghouse ya anunció que acudirá a la convocatoria.

Según un informe de la Agencia de energía Nuclear de la OCDE, estos minirreactores por módulos podrían ser atractivos para países que quieren tener su propio programa nuclear pero con limitados recursos financieros. Según ese mismo estudio, de junio 2011, incluso con todas las rebajas derivadas de la producción en cadena, el coste por kilovatio.hora producido sería entre un 10% y un 40% superior al de una planta nuclear convencional.

El informe concluye que estos minirreactores tienen un potencial significativo para extender las aplicaciones pacíficas de la energía nuclear en aquellos lugares en los que no sirve una central convencional. Entre esas zonas cita áreas aisladas o con malas redes eléctricas.

La Administración de Obama vincula este anuncio de financiación pública a la reciente aprobación del diseño del reactor AP1000, de Westinghouse. Se trata de la primera vez en décadas que el país aprueba un nuevo diseño de un reactor. El sector espera que en cuestión de semanas la NRC (Comisión Reguladora Nuclear) dé la licencia de operación y construcción para los dos reactores, los primeros en 30 años. El Gobierno de EE UU ha dado garantías de 8.300 millones de dólares (6.400 millones de euros) a esta iniciativa. El próximo 11 de marzo se cumple un año del accidente de Fukushima y la industria nuclear puede tener algo que celebrar en el aniversario.

----------


## Luján

Reactores pequeños más o menos ya existen. Son los dedicados a navegación, especialmente en submarinos.

Pero creo que ese no es el camino de la Nuclear, pues es poner más residuos en el "mercado". Lo suyo es lanzar al mercado los ya estudiados reactores que trabajan con residuos de alta actividad. Los residuos que dejarían serían de radioactividad similar al uranio empobrecido o al natural. Creo que ya hablamos de estos reactores en otro hilo.

----------

